# 49 8n needle valve input requested



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

This is not about troubleshooting a stuck needle valve. This is the second time I've had issues with replacement needle valves and hoochiemagoochi that it sits in. The first had the little rubber tip break off. Replacement worked fine for a couple of years and now seems to act stuck again. The darn thing looks good, examined under magnification and I can't see anything that seems odd. I know the float is not rubbing sides of carb. I guess what I am getting at is that I'm not too cheap to order.a new one but don't want to get more junk. I seem to remember the old ones were solid brass ( no plastic tip) and rarely gave any problems. Seems like replacements should be ordered in pairs considering the quality. Any input from the society of needle valve users? Do these plastic tips warp or somehow get boogered up in another way ?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hey Garylou,

I presume that your needle valve sticks open / flooding?? Check your floats for buoyancy in a small container of gasoline.

Also, you can put your needle in your drill and rotate lightly against the seat to gain conformity.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

The needle valve gets stuck in the off position, not sticking open. I know I can't put this little needle valve in a drill rotate it in the seat. Have you actually been able to do that? Floats are good. I have had lots of experience with leaking floats. Thanks for the input. Seems like little rubber tip wants to bind up in the closed position.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Most of the rubber tipped ones have a spring clip to pull the needle down so as to prevent the sticking problem.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

No spring. Never had one. I have looked at those available online and some have spring and some don't. So I don't think "most" have springs. This is the same needle valve setup as in my Case and there is no spring. But thanks for the input.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I see your problem.....


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Would you care to elaborate........?


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Didn't think so.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you checked to see why the tip sticks in the needle seat?, has the tip swelled?, do you use straight unleaded fuel or the ethanol blend, that will cause the tip to swell.

If you would like to try, you can use very fine wet and dry paper to polish the tip, hold the needle tightly with the fingers on one hand and with a small piece of W&D in your fingers on the other hand, place around the tip and roll your hand back and forth, done this many times and you can get away with this a couple of times before having to replace the needle and seat.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

I also should have added if the tip is spongy, you will need to replace, the tip has to be firm.


----------



## Garylou (May 19, 2020)

Thanks Fred for your input.


----------

